# Forge spacer causing boost leak?



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, I got back from AWE today and had my car flashed with the GIAC X+ chip (which is AMAZING might I add), and Todd e-mailed me to tell me that the dyno runs seemed a tad low due to a minor boost leak. We suspect that it is the Forge DV Spacer, I have it set to full blow off, would this be causing the boost leak?


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

Hmm, that's interesting. Do you know how much boost your losing?
I wish I can help you, I have it installed on my car, but never noticed a boost leak, unless i'm just use to how the car feels now. This concerns me, do you have any codes stored?


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

there was a debate a couple of weeks ago here about force spacer leak. in the end there was no leak at all. i have mine fitted like almost a year now and never experianced any leak or powerdrains or what so ever. still blowing that sweet sound and many many twisted necks







.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*

If the valve and spacer are not completely sealed against the turbo, then yes, there may be a leak.
Check your install and be sure that the parts are all sealed together properly and tightly.
Keep us in the loop with what you find!


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Mike, did you get my email about my problems with the DV? I have already check the install twice by a shop...


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mike,
The install was done to spec and the bolts are on there quite tight! I am going to close the valve to full recirculate to see if anything changes in the data log. Stay tuned.


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Der Kommissar)*

That sucks man. Hope you get it figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

Yea your man todd....Should have went with apr......


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (.:R:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R:.* »_Yea your man todd....Should have went with apr......









What does the chip I chose have to do with anything?








Another GTI was dynoed with the same setup and made more power. The boost leak has nothing to do with the chip.


----------



## allcool (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (.:R:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R:.* »_Yea your man todd....Should have went with apr......









What does a forge spacer have to do with APR or GIAC








Man we are all in this together... the 2.0t fsi crew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lighten up man
Does not matter what chip, exhaust, etc you got... we are still cousins and part of the same 2.0t fsi family


----------



## allcool (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

(Der Kommissar,
You beat me to it


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (allcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allcool* »_(Der Kommissar,
You beat me to it









I'm with you!
It just never ceases to amaze me how quickly things turn into a pissing match in this forum. Grown men arguing over whose product is superior. Everyone seriously needs to GROW UP.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

What kind of power differences are we talking about? Did you try reseting the ecu? What i've been reading is that when the DV is set to BOV instead of recirc the ecu tends to lean it out, EVENTUALLY causing an ECU problem. If this were the case,t he ecu would cut back on boost...etc etc. Its basically a whole loop. I would try and clear all codes and what not on the ecu, put the dv on to full recirc and try it again. It may help you out.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (sicklyscott)*

Please let us know if you need anything with this , we may need to send you a new O ring to help with a better seal.
I have been running the valve on my Golf now for over 10 months with no errors what so ever 



_Modified by Forge Motorsport at 8:26 AM 3-17-2006_


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

I already emailed you guys 2 times about my diverter valve problem... but no response at all.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (soohaner)*

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_PM sent 

ditto that


----------



## apr06passat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ive noticed on my forge DV that the seal is not fitting correctly anymore Since i had it reinstalled after the change from the stock one.Is it possible for forge to send me one at 0$ . I would have thought that it would have come with one free....


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (apr06passat)*

If you will e mail [email protected] with all yor details , we will send you one straight away free of charge


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_If you will e mail [email protected] with all yor details , we will send you one straight away free of charge 


As Peter just wrote, email me with your shipping details I'll get you what you need.


----------



## Vw_Pride (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i got my spacer like a week ago but still didnt install it..
whats that thing about adjusting from full BOV to recirculating???
anyone can explain that and how to do it, i looked at the spacer and doesnt look like it can twist or anything.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vw_Pride)*

FORGE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great products,always had great service.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

You may be confused between the 2 types of valve we produce 
this is the spacer valve and is not adjustable 








This is the fully adjustable valve, you can set to 100 % vent , 50 % or fully closed


----------



## Vw_Pride (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

didnt even know there were 2 diff types.
i got the nonadjustable one, how much is that one vent out??? 50 or 100??
could i exchange the regular one for the adjustable if i decided too??


----------



## ar_mike (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

so did ANYONE have evidence that the forge spacer is causing boost leak?...i was planning to get one...until i read this post...i'm sort of uncertain...maybe i should wait longer for this spacer to be more refined?


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (ar_mike)*

I am removing it this Monday I will let everyone know what the logs look like after that. Stay tuned.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (ar_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ar_mike* »_so did ANYONE have evidence that the forge spacer is causing boost leak?...i was planning to get one...until i read this post...i'm sort of uncertain...maybe i should wait longer for this spacer to be more refined?

If installed correctly with sound o-rings it will not cause any issues. Not to mention that since we have the no hassle warranty, you really risk nothing


----------



## apr06passat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? ([email protected])*

ANGEL , YOUR GREAT>> Excelent customer service it took like 2 days and i received the replacement seals plus a key chain... Forge rocks in my book....keep it up
"Now if i can just figure out why my 93 apr octane program seems not to be running as fast as it used to be.It used to be insanely fast and now its still faster than stock but it doesnt light em up as much as it did initially .maybe our ecus are learning ?? ohh well


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? ([email protected])*

Just call up forge, theyre great guys to deal with, they sent me new springs and shims for my 1.8t DV right away


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Liquid1.8T)*

I dunno what happened with mine today....
I installed the forge spacer.... It was sounding good for about 30 mins... After a good drive.. I noticed the sound was gone? Theres no check engine lights, it still pulls... What happened to my sound?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (97jazzgti)*

ttt


----------



## Spyris (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (97jazzgti)*

Did you use any blue or red locktite? I would recommend locktite since on the original screws they used locktite. I feel that this should be in the manual, otherwise you may be losing screws.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Spyris)*

Connector fell out... works great


----------



## 06gliturbo31 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Kommissar* »_I'm with you!
It just never ceases to amaze me how quickly things turn into a pissing match in this forum. Grown men arguing over whose product is superior. Everyone seriously needs to GROW UP.
 WELCOME to VW vortex! Enjoy your stay haha


----------



## wudogg425 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

I am having issues installing the Forge spacer. I am using a regular allen wrench and i can unscrew 2 of the allen screws but the 3rd one located at the top is impossible to budge with a allen wrench. Anyone have any tips on what tool they used to unscrew it? I can't fit my ratchet up there already tried that.
any info would be appreciated thanks much


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (wudogg425)*

You need a stubby ratchet...


----------



## ar_mike (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone did a comparison of their car w/ and w/o the spacer yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_You need a stubby ratchet...

Or you could put the boxed end of a wrench on the leg of the allen wrench for more leverage.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok.. here is my deal on the problem. Forge sent me a set of new o-rings and I had a shop do the install. The sound went back to normal for about 5 minutes and it went back to where I would hear more of a high pitched noise. The "squeek" sound at the end of woosh sound also stayed when my car was not warmed up... I got under the car today and tightened all the bolts tight as possible and took a drive but still had the same problem. (the squeek somehow became louder../???) Any ideas?


----------



## Deutscher_Wagen (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (soohaner)*

I've been back and forth on this...
I'm holding of on buying one till this kind of stuff gets resolved. I'd love to see an dyno from a customer of a before & after just to verify there isn't any power loss.


----------



## -GTI-SPEED- (Apr 7, 2006)

I wanted to buy one also... looks like im going to wait


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

Does that Forge Spacer have any performance benefit other than just making noise?
I honestly don't know. Cause if all it does is make the blow-off sound that we all love,
then I think it might not be worth getting boost-leaks or other problems for.


_Modified by exS4 at 11:52 AM 4-8-2006_


----------



## crash31 (Jun 4, 2005)

honestly, i dont see how it could be a performance mod, its just the sound from WHAT I UNDERSTAND (forge people, please prove me wrong!! i wanted one!) but yeah its just for sound


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crash31)*

We've done data logging on multiple occasions, and though there are changes in the air/fuel ratio (towards the richer end of the scale), they are NOT drastic enough to cause a change in the performance nor the operation of the vehicle. 
The differences are well within the "safety margin" built into the ECU, even on a "chipped" application.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What i don't seem to get is that if this is just a spacer and its purpose is just to vent air to the atmosphere, HOW IS IS ABLE TO CHANGE A/F RATIOS???
Is is changing anything pressure-wise??
I was also hoping to get one but i'm not sure.Others have mentioned the strange decrease in pull with the spacer, i'm surprised Forge isn't doing anything about it ???


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_What i don't seem to get is that if this is just a spacer and its purpose is just to vent air to the atmosphere, HOW IS IS ABLE TO CHANGE A/F RATIOS???
Is is changing anything pressure-wise??
I was also hoping to get one but i'm not sure.Others have mentioned the strange decrease in pull with the spacer, i'm surprised Forge isn't doing anything about it ???
















It changes the A/F because it's venting metered air. Air that would mix with the fuel dumped into the system if it weren't vented.
Again, though, it is not nearly as drastic of a change to cause any problems whatsoever. There have been no reports of check engine lights, fault codes, etc.
Concerning any "strange decrease in pull", no one has provided us with any data to this effect and we have not experienced it ourselves, so there is nothing to be done about it. If someone provides us with some concrete information to the contrary, meaning that they have dyno figures showing a decrease in power output ("pull"), we will look into it. 
Given that all data logging done to-date has shown no evidence of any significant changes that would directly affect power output, we have no reason to believe there to be any problems. Those individuals who have needed replacement o-rings for their spacer and that have received them, have not reported any further problems to us.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

Is it normal to find a little oil in the valve?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (soohaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soohaner* »_Is it normal to find a little oil in the valve?

how little is a little? because all turbos can blow a little oil by.
and regarding boost leaks...
installed my spacer yesterday, and forgot that i had lent out my short
handle ratchet wrench. 
so, my spacer is currently installed with just the two bottom bolts, and
I have no "boost leak" or loss of performance. before you all cry about
how that's ghetto, i'll be receiving my shorty back shortly. the top bolt
will be installed. don't fret my dears.
i'm going to guess that soohaner is having issues elsewhere.
w/o re-reading the thread... has forge replaced your DV spacer, in case
the one you have was machined out of spec for some reason? otherwise,
i'd think the DV itself is roached.

_Modified by N2N at 11:16 AM 4-11-2006_


_Modified by N2N at 11:19 AM 4-11-2006_


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

forge has not replaced my DV spacer.. I would love to try another one and see if that will fix it. Also, I get squeeking sounds much more when my bolts are lose and they happen automatically. I think I might need to use loctite or something.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (soohaner)*

it's really weird that yours would back out so easily.
seriously, mine were a HUGE pita to get out, and just
as bad to install the new bolts. i seriously used my
air ratchet on the bottom two to remove them and to
install them because i wasn't moving too fast with a
manual ratchet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (soohaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soohaner* »_forge has not replaced my DV spacer.. I would love to try another one and see if that will fix it. Also, I get squeeking sounds much more when my bolts are lose and they happen automatically. I think I might need to use loctite or something.

Could you email me with your address? I want to send you another valve to try, just to see if it changes the issue. [email protected]


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just installed and adjustable forge spacer today and I think your problem might be that the turbo oil return line mount that is just under the spacer. I had to loose and pull down the oil return line mount (same 4mm allen bolt) in order for the forge spacer to mount flat against turbo. If I didn't this I think it would leak check it out...
I wounder if forge spacer is louder if your chipped, I Have dsg it is probaly louder in a 6-spd, my dv-006 closed-loop was the siznick the new forge could have been alittle louder for me but still sounds cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (.:R:.)*

cai will make it louder i think, though i dunno how far from end of intake the new dv is, seemed pretty far in comparison


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Just installed the spacer today. No leak at all.


----------



## jmhart (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*

There are a few reports of boost leaks floating around, so perhaps this is the same issue and has nothing to do with the spacer at all? As soon as I was flashed with GIAC X+ 03B and took my car for a test drive I noticed the hiss (with an ever so slight high pitched squeal/whistle mixed in) under mid-WO throttle and it has continued ever since. I have heard that GIAC had some experiences with some early A3s with intermittent boost leaks at WOT and I'm starting to wonder if this is all related to the design/tolerances of the DV?


----------



## QUIK_GLI (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (jmhart)*

I gotta say that I just installed the non-adjustable spacer, and I def. feel a subtle loss in power...I'm currently chipped, so I can definitely notice the power i'm missing. However, i'm going re-install the valve and double check everything before I jump to conclusions. Its nice to know that if there is an issue, then Forge will help me out...Thanks.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (QUIK_MK4)*

Unplug the diverter valve... If you want to expierence lag


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (jmhart)*

I'm starting to suspect, and trust that I have no concrete evidence as of yet to support this theory, but I suspect that the individuals who are chipped and are experiencing these leaks MAY have software that is "incomplete" in its tune of all of the pertinent ECU perameters.
I couldn't even begin to say that this would be specific to one software tuner nor all, but if the ECU perameters controlling the OEM electronic DV are not altered when the boost is upped and the ignition and fuel trims changed to match, the electonic DV will not be actuating in the most appropriate manner for the new tune of the car, REGARDLESS of whether or not our spacer is installed. It would still be operating under the OEM perameters and subsequently, not appropriately.
Again, I am not going to state this theory as fact, but it's the only possible solution I can think of if these leaks are happening in some instances even without the installation of our valve spacer (whereas the solution seems to be easily remedied with replacement o-rings).
I do not deal with any type of software tuning at all, nor are any sort of electronics even a general area of expertise for me, but I can tell you for certain that if the ECU perameters controlling the actuation of the valve are not altered to correspond to the new tuning used with a chip upgrade, there lies the serious potential for other problems related to the DV.
Maybe the individual chip tuners can clarify or assure everyone of what they have done to accomodate the new requirements of the operation of the OEM electonic DV once a car has been chipped as this is a new requirement that was not previously necessary on the 1.8T application.


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? ([email protected])*

I installed my Forge spacer last week. Everything is cool, just didn't expect to hear it so often, like when just cruse'n. 
Then I got the GIAC X flash yesterday, and the performance increase was awesome. I guess the only way to tell if I was losing any power would be to Dyno it.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (xabion)*

Wow, this thread is over a year old!








Why bring it back from the dead now?
Anyway, we've already dyno tested and datalogged the spacers on numerous occasions and have found absolutely no negative results from their use on this application.
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...r.jpg
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...e.jpg


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (13sec B6)*

ya think? was saying it was a lot more active at lower rpm then most of turbo cars I've had.


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? ([email protected])*

Didn't check the time stamp. But I did a search on the topic since I had just installed mine. Thanks ~


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (wudogg425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wudogg425* »_I am having issues installing the Forge spacer. I am using a regular allen wrench and i can unscrew 2 of the allen screws but the 3rd one located at the top is impossible to budge with a allen wrench. Anyone have any tips on what tool they used to unscrew it? I can't fit my ratchet up there already tried that.
any info would be appreciated thanks much


if you have a ratcheting box end wrench(dogbone wrench) slide that over your allen and try that it's DIY allen ratchet.


----------



## Potterthepassater (Jun 8, 2021)

wudogg425 said:


> *Re: Forge spacer causing boost leak? (Der Kommissar)*
> 
> I am having issues installing the Forge spacer. I am using a regular allen wrench and i can unscrew 2 of the allen screws but the 3rd one located at the top is impossible to budge with a allen wrench. Anyone have any tips on what tool they used to unscrew it? I can't fit my ratchet up there already tried that.
> any info would be appreciated thanks much


Allen wrench and a normal ass closed end wrench. Slip the closed end over the Allen and use it to get more leverage


----------

